# Lava rocks, 20 liters



## parotet (1 Apr 2015)

Hi all

Here’s another project, this time for testing some new things I have never done: using rocks (!), using a ceramic diffuser, high light, soft water and a fertilization approach mainly based on a rich substrate and lean fert regime.

Tank: 36x27x26 cm. 25ish liters (real volume: 15 liters)
2 liters of ADA AquaSoil
2,5 kg of lava rocks
Led light (Blau Aquaristic Nano Led. No PAR readings available, 21x0.5W leds, 11,000 lux at 25 cm)
Ceramic diffuser attached to a 2 kg CO2 cylinder
Nano CalAqua lily pipes
JBL e401 filter (400 lph, completely packed with filtering media, around 3 liters)
Weekly 50% WC (7 liters): 50% RO + 50% (hard) tap water (gives something around 4dKH)

Plants:
Eleocharis mini
Micranthemum spec. ´Montecarlo´
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Rotala indica (Rotala “red”, with narrow, small and red leaves)
Some bits of Bolbitis hedeulotii
Some bits of Christmas moss
Some bits of a moss found in a fountain (Fontinalis antipyretica?)


From the aesthetic point of view the aim is to create a mixed carpet of Eleocharis, Monte Carlo and mosses in the foreground that hopefully will climb upwards and will fill the spaces between the lava rocks. In the mid and background I want H. pinnatifida and Rotala indica (trimmed very short) to give a red contrast… but, let’s see what I can achieve! As mentioned the priority is to test some new equipment and techniques to gain more experience.

The tank was set up 12 days ago. All the plants are doing very well. Rotala indica has still the emersed form but growing really fast. For the moment I am just adding daily a few drops of a DIY K2SO4 solution (gives 17 ppm K+ weekly) and DIY micros (gives around 0,1 ppm Fe weekly)…. Plants will tell if they need anything else in the future.


Short clip!



Jordi


----------



## alto (1 Apr 2015)

I really like this tank!
  please post some FTS


----------



## parotet (1 Apr 2015)

alto said:


> I really like this tank!
> please post some FTS


Thank you!



Jordi


----------



## karla (1 Apr 2015)

Thats very nice, the tank looks similar to the tank I am using now. I am a bit jelly of your aquascaping skills, I have no ability at all and no eye for a nice layout.


----------



## parotet (2 Apr 2015)

karla said:


> I am a bit jelly of your aquascaping skills, I have no ability at all and no eye for a nice layout.


Well I would say that aquascaping is not my skill... Actually the tank looks rather plain in the picture compared to what can be seen when you are in front of it. It is my first try of doing "something else than having just plants or some bits of wood", but I am not patient enough to spend a whole week changing the rocks and taking pictures to see how it looks (I have to work harder on this). Another thing I've learnt is that sometimes you get lost in details when doing your hardscape (how to place a small rock in the base of driftwood, how to place a rock, etc.), but in some tanks this can be swallowed by plants very easily, and it is difficult to say in which parts of the hardscape you have to focus and that will be really important in the final layout. My hope is that this will happen in the future and my poor hardscape will be enhanced by plants!

Jordi


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Apr 2015)

Hi Jordi, I like it --- KIS ""keep it simple""


----------



## parotet (12 Apr 2015)

20 days! I had to trim the background and plants are doing very well. Quick shots with the phone...














Jordi


----------



## karla (12 Apr 2015)

It is very interesting. Your light seems very bright. I recently purchased an 11 watt unit that appears very dim in comparison, I was not happy with it at all. 
Your tank is filling in nicely and looks very healthy.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Apr 2015)

Hi Parotet, Looking great Congratulations


----------



## Patrick Buff. (12 Apr 2015)

Nice, clean setup and very promising .

Patrick.


----------



## parotet (12 Apr 2015)

karla said:


> It is very interesting. Your light seems very bright. I recently purchased an 11 watt unit that appears very dim in comparison, I was not happy with it at all.
> Your tank is filling in nicely and looks very healthy.


I cannot tell you too much about the light, as far as I know there are no PAR readings of this model. I only know the wattage (11w) and intensity (11,000 lux at 40 cm). IMO it's a bit less brighter than AquaSky 361 but brighter than PL bulbs used in these setups, that's why I think it may be medium to high light. 

Jordi


----------



## parotet (15 Apr 2015)

My worst pH profile in my best planted tank so far... 
26 days of nice and healthy growth, 2 trimming sessions and no algae. Fingers crossed!

3 dKH, 12 dGH, 400-500 microsiemens, 50% WC, DC blue when lights on (greenish 2 hours later), pH drop at lights on barely 0.5 (max. 0.7)



Jordi


----------



## parotet (19 Apr 2015)

Day 30... shot taken just after the WC. Light foreground trimming, Rotala in the background developing the definitive leave shape but still far from being red



Jordi


----------



## EnderUK (19 Apr 2015)

parotet said:


> My worst pH profile in my best planted tank so far...
> 26 days of nice and healthy growth, 2 trimming sessions and no algae. Fingers crossed!
> 
> 3 dKH, 12 dGH, 400-500 microsiemens, 50% WC, DC blue when lights on (greenish 2 hours later), pH drop at lights on barely 0.5 (max. 0.7)
> ...



I've had this discussion with Big Clown over pms as we have similar dKH in our water. The drop checker refuses to work and if I try to get a pH drop of 1 I end up killing my fish  I really wouldn't try chasing the 30ppm in low KH water it's much much harder. I drop mine down from 6.4 to 5.8 as any more my rainbows start clinging to the surface. However if you look at the inaccurate KH-pH-CO2 charts you should be in the 100+ ppm range 

Plants look great, I would say you have the balance right.


----------



## Andy Thurston (19 Apr 2015)

EnderUK said:


> I've had this discussion with Big Clown over pms as we have similar dKH in our water. The drop checker refuses to work and if I try to get a pH drop of 1 I end up killing my fish  I really wouldn't try chasing the 30ppm in low KH water it's much much harder. I drop mine down from 6.4 to 5.8 as any more my rainbows start clinging to the surface. However if you look at the inaccurate KH-pH-CO2 charts you should be in the 100+ ppm range
> 
> Plants look great, I would say you have the balance right.


not sure about the dc working or not but fish and plants are a much better indicator, there's no delay with live stock if its too much they will let you know, and if there's not enough your plants will let you know. just use your ph profile to time your injection period.

You could start injecting co2 a little earlier Jordi but you might need to stop it earlier too. co2 is more critical at the start of the photoperiod, at one stage my co2 turned off 4.5 hours before the lights.
As the tank looks healthy I would be tempted to leave well alone, if it aint broke don't fix it


----------



## parotet (19 Apr 2015)

Big clown said:


> As the tank looks healthy I would be tempted to leave well alone, if it aint broke don't fix it


That's what I will do. Plants are doing very well: no sign of algae and good growth rate... At least with this combination of parameters and for the moment, no more CO2 is needed and plants do well without adding macros. My idea is to give the tank what it needs but when it will need it. Hope I am not playing with fire!

Jordi


----------



## Jose (27 Apr 2015)

So, Parotet do you think soft water is making a difference here as compared to your previous setups. Or do you think its something else?


----------



## parotet (27 Apr 2015)

Jose said:


> So, Parotet do you think soft water is making a difference here as compared to your previous setups. Or do you think its something else?


Good question Jose... but honestly I cannot tell too much. On the one hand, even I look for them I cannot see a single algae on the tank, the pH profile is the worst I've ever had, I do not use a spraybar but small lily pipes that deliver a non perfect flow, I use a less effective co2 diffusion system than used until now, and although doing 1xWC 50% weekly regarding maintenance, it is less than what I'm used to do (2xWC 50%) in my hard water tanks. All this would lead to saying "yes, this makes the difference". But on the other hand, the layout is quite young (nearly 1 month) and there has been no time for debris built up and so on. So time will tell.

However I'm probably understanding now what some experienced aquascapers mean when saying that it is perfectly possible to grow plants in all kind of waters (it is for sure) but that it is easier in soft water. Why? No idea, I don't know if I am right and it seems that there is no scientific evidence behind, but I can grow the same plants I grow in hard water being "less accurate" on the layout management.

Jordi


----------



## Jose (27 Apr 2015)

This would explain a lot. Ive just turned to half RO water as well and I believe Im noticing the results already but cant say for sure.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (27 Apr 2015)

There is opinion that when you use RO water you have more control over water chemistry parameters, so it's easier to make the water your plant will like. I can say that e.g. hygro pinnatifida is not very easy to grow in our local tap water, but no problems at all with remineralized RO.


----------



## Jose (27 Apr 2015)

It would be nice to have PAR readings for this tank. That way we can know something for certain. Someone willing to borrow PAR meter?


----------



## parotet (27 Apr 2015)

Jose said:


> It would be nice to have PAR readings for this tank. That way we can know something for certain. Someone willing to borrow PAR meter?


Sure! Sadly I don't know anyone in Spain owning one of these...

Jordi


----------



## faizal (15 May 2015)

Jordi ...the tank is looking amazing. The plants are looking so healthy too. What do you mean by lean fert dosing? And how do you measure how much you need to dose in this regime?


----------



## parotet (15 May 2015)

faizal said:


> Jordi ...the tank is looking amazing. The plants are looking so healthy too. What do you mean by lean fert dosing? And how do you measure how much you need to dose in this regime?


Thank you Faizal... I am just dosing K (about 20 ppm weekly) and micros (about 0.1 ppm Fe and other things). However, the whole substrate is Amazonia, thus nitrates and phosphates are being released. But I am not adding macros. For the moment it seems to work and plants are showing no signs of deficiencies, even with what I guess is medium-high light. My Co2 has been increased to 1.5 bps more or less, to make sure the CO2 demand is met as the biomass has doubled.
This tank is very resilient. I am just back from a 4-days trip and during that period there has been no dosing, no night aireation by raising the lily pipes... and it looked perfect

Jordi


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (15 May 2015)

Jordi, there are many witnesses that active soil substrate as Amazonia, may provide nitrates to the water, but often bind phosphates effectively reducing their level down to zero. Just a thing you might want to keep your eye on it.


----------



## parotet (15 May 2015)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> but often bind phosphates effectively reducing their level down to zero


Yep, but no one will ever know if this is happening in my tank, therefore I just watch the plants. For the moment it seems that phosphates (or other nutrients) are not a problem as I have steady and healthy growth. I won't be adding anything until I see any sign. Honestly I am quite happy with the result

Jordi


----------



## Jose (15 May 2015)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Jordi, there are many witnesses that active soil substrate as Amazonia, may provide nitrates to the water, but often bind phosphates effectively reducing their level down to zero. Just a thing you might want to keep your eye on it.


This might just be the reason people like it so much. Maybe phosphates in water dont cause algae if co2 is perfect. But many of us dont have perfect co2 and no P in the water column might be best. Just rambling around sorry.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (15 May 2015)

Thank you for your opinions.


----------



## parotet (21 May 2015)

2 months! Sorry, too lazy to take a picture without all the equipment... maybe next time



The Rotala in the background is starting to show its color but needs another good trim to have a better structure.

Jordi


----------



## parotet (21 May 2015)

Some more pics with the phone...









Jordi


----------



## parotet (13 Aug 2015)

Hi all

3 months without updating the journal... and TBH it is not the best moment for doing so. Here's a picture after a post-vacation emergency trimming and a little sad story.



I have been 10 days out and my sister-in-law was responsible for the "tank maintenance", which was basically coming home every 4 days for topping off the tank and adding some ferts (K and micros). Instructions were very clear (at least IMO and according to most people)... but sadly not for her. I got a bit nervous when I received a message on my phone saying "is there more orange liquid anywhere?". She meant my bulk solution of micros... you know, it is not a very nice feeling when someone does not have enough with a 350 ml bulk solution in a 20ish liter tank 

Then I knew that she had topped off the tank... with my ferts solutions! (K and micros). After my calculations, the tank had for 24 hours 150x the micro and K levels... Then she did two minor water changes (probably 2 liters each time). Water temperature at 30ºC did not help. As a result when I came home yesterday all my Rotala red in the background which has grown very nice and compact (for the first time in my life!!!!) melted and what is worse, all my shrimps (+30) died. There is a bit of BBA here and there, but nothing serious.
Surprisingly Monte Carlo, H. pinnatifida and some mosses suffered, but are still doing well.

Not a big disaster, as the tank will recover from this but a bit sad with my red background and especially with all my shrimp colony... next summer I will record a video instructions for maintenance 

Jordi


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Aug 2015)

Hi Jordi, Ho No  Why ho why cannot people understand simple Instructions ?? Sorry about the shrimp loss that's sad . 

Scape is still looking good though and in a few week it will look fantastic again. Do you think the  Rotala red will recover ??


----------



## parotet (13 Aug 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Jordi, Ho No  Why ho why cannot people understand simple Instructions ?? Sorry about the shrimp loss that's sad .
> 
> Scape is still looking good though and in a few week it will look fantastic again. Do you think the  Rotala red will recover ??


Thanks... Not sure if the Rotala will recover, as I trimmed all the stems to the ground and most of them were completely melted... Let's see if they have developed good roots and the can grow from nothing

Jordi


----------



## parotet (14 Sep 2015)

Hi all

the new background with (now only) H. pinnatifida is recovering very well after the massacre, but there is no too much contrast between the greens from pinnatifida and the mosses that are now all over the tank. The layout still looks a bit flat. This is why I have decided to add in the background some stems of Rotala rotundifolia and M. micranthemoides. The initial idea is to plant evenly the stems among the pinnatifida in order to have a mixed stem background but I am not sure if it is going to be a pain for maintenance (as plants will grow at different rates). 
Your thoughts please...

Jordi


----------



## parotet (24 Oct 2015)

Hi all

Lava rocks is definitely recovered from the "fert soup" in which it turned after the accident this summer. I have worked on the foreground, defining moss patches and extending pinnatifida to the front. I have also improved the background planting R. rotundifolia, R. rotundifolia indica and increasing the presence of R. macrandra. M. micranthemoides was also planted. It cannot be seen in the picture yet but I have also added it to the mid-ground. The idea is to have a little stem jungle.
The plants are doing very well and today they needed a first hard trimming:



Unfortunately the tank looks really ugly afterwards:



Hopefully in 2 weeks the background will have the color and density I want.
Forgot to mention that I have bought from China the ADA Aquasky knock-off version... nice piece of equipment and really makes a difference for growing stems. I did not expect it but it comes with dimmer.

Jordi


----------



## alto (24 Oct 2015)

I very much like your choice in background stems


----------



## banthaman.jm (24 Oct 2015)

Gutted for you, the tank was looking lovely, I'm sure you will get it back to the way you want.
Jim


----------



## parotet (22 Dec 2015)

Hi all

Two month since the last update! Actually two months of crazy work and lots of travel, but I managed to find some time for basic tank husbandry. 
This is how Lava Rocks looks now: no trace of lava rocks 



Jordi


----------



## Sarpijk (22 Dec 2015)

I love it! Great sense of scale!


----------



## alto (23 Dec 2015)

Plants look very healthy & lots of texture & color


----------



## parotet (23 Dec 2015)

Thank you all, the stems in the background are getting very bushy and I will have to sort this out soon. Leaves are getting smaller and more colored with trimmings but no light and co2 can get inside

Jordi


----------



## Eduard18 (27 Dec 2015)

hello ! you've got an exceptional tank there ! I absolutely love your hygrophila pinnatifida and how it sends runners - a plant that gave me a lot of headaches in my first tank , but I'll get right the next time  - and your mosses - another headache of mine 
If I may express an opinion though : I think you should let the plants on the left side, behind the lava rock, grow taller and keep the ones on the right side smaller, I believe it would give a greater depth to your tank


----------



## parotet (24 Jan 2016)

Hi all

Quick update and phone picture:






The background plants have been trimmed now 6 times (each time they reach the surface). No changes with co2 and ferts settings.... Sweet time, enjoying it! However I think the tank won't be able to go further without a serious re-scape in 2-3 months. Time for changing maybe?

Jordi


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Jan 2016)

...And that's super nice...


----------



## PARAGUAY (24 Jan 2016)

Looking great


----------



## Mark-jan (25 Jan 2016)

What a beautiful little aquascape you have there!


----------



## CooKieS (25 Jan 2016)

Wow, me like!


----------



## Jink82 (25 Jan 2016)

Nice... Did you get any new shrimps since your sister-in-law?


----------



## parotet (25 Jan 2016)

Jink82 said:


> Nice... Did you get any new shrimps since your sister-in-law?


Yes, but this time I bought 3 amanos... one of them jumped out of the tank and now there are only two.

Jordi


----------



## faizal (25 Jan 2016)

That's a sweet looking tank mate . Could i ask how you planted your pinnafitida? Did you tie / glue it to the rocks or did you just sink it into the substrate?


----------



## parotet (25 Jan 2016)

faizal said:


> That's a sweet looking tank mate . Could i ask how you planted your pinnafitida? Did you tie / glue it to the rocks or did you just sink it into the substrate?


I just inserted the stems between rocks, then the runners did the rest and attached nearly to any surface they found (rocks, moss, substrate). If you trim the plants that grow taller, they will rapidly generate runners around. In my case, this technique also improved the color of the plants that progressively turned reddish.

Jordi


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Jan 2016)

Featured on FB Gallery


----------



## parotet (18 Feb 2016)

Hi all

this will be the last shot of Lava Rocks before I strip the tank down. I have enjoyed very much this nice little layout. I have learnt lots of lessons regarding trimming and composition with stem plants. However it has been very demanding in terms of maintenance in the last months, as stems plants were growing very fast and needed weekly trimming. I will be probably go for something less dynamic for my next layout.

Lava Rocks last shot by Jordi Domingo, en Flickr

Thanks for watching!

Jordi


----------



## woodster (18 Feb 2016)

Shame it looks really nice.


----------



## Albert Hofman (18 Feb 2016)

Looks really good!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Feb 2016)

Hi Parotet, Enjoyed your journal Scape looks fantastic  Looking forward to your next project


----------



## CooKieS (18 Feb 2016)

Beautiful Colors, congrats and good luck for the new one.


----------

